# Car club bylaws



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

What's up fellas I know most clubs won't tell you much about there bi laws, but I was just curious on what today's standards are compared to what they were back then, as far as your car and the club member what standards have to be meet to fly plaque and so forth


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn homie. It varies from club to club. Way too much to list. Like if its a g body it has to have all chrome undies paint and interior. To fly plaque. But yet some rock a plaque on a stock regal with 13"s lol so it varies like a mofo. Just depends on the club


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah that's what I noticed some clubs won't let you even drive your car until it's done and council members approve yet some clubs have some beater ass cars and they fly plaque from all the old school guys iv talked to things where pretty strict back then just wanna here other club members opinions on this subject


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That's why there's different clubs, for different people with different standards and attitudes.


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Times have have changed from back then when u actually had rules and self disciplined members.Certain cars were noticed from what club they belonged to from how they programmed and the certain look that clubs direction was.Nowadays you get a shirt thrown at you after the first meeting you attend.Dick riding is more evident now from guys calling each other "Brother" & and all that nonsense to cover up of how much of a fraud they really are(JD).Most newer clubs and there members are the degenerates from other clubs.But really being in a club you sometimes go by the presidents personal agenda for his personal gain.Alot of club presidents abuse the power and make bad decisions to make solid members leave. Its all a joke to me though,that's why I roll solo or with a small tighnit group of friends.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

King of the Burbz said:


> Times have have changed from back then when u actually had rules and self disciplined members.Certain cars were noticed from what club they belonged to from how they programmed and the certain look that clubs direction was.Nowadays you get a shirt thrown at you after the first meeting you attend.Dick riding is more evident now from guys calling each other "Brother" & and all that nonsense to cover up of how much of a fraud they really are(JD).Most newer clubs and there members are the degenerates from other clubs.But really being in a club you sometimes go by the presidents personal agenda for his personal gain.Alot of club presidents abuse the power and make bad decisions to make solid members leave. Its all a joke to me though,that's why I roll solo or with a small tighnit group of friends.



U got that right brother couldnt have said it any better and yea u r right it has changed from how it was back then, then how it is now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Whats up fam.....lol


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

lone star said:


> Whats up fam.....lol



Excactley!Most car club members today join a certain club because they expect free paint jobs or work done close to nothing on there car and expect special privledges by wearing a shirt from a well known club.If you want to know what a REAL brotherhood is,be a fireman!


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Let me guess ur a firefighter! If so right on brother. But u speak nothing but the truth. I was taught that u going a club for the brothers in it not the perks it comes with. And u would think the club does the same in letting the person in the club for who he is not what he drives. After all a bad member will leave a negative impact on the whole club right .


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

my car club don't got teh gheys /topic


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> my car club don't got teh gheys /topic


Lucky you caught the gheys after you where a full member.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Lucky you caught the gheys after you where a full member.


 right......














.wait,wha?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Lucky you caught the gheys after you where a full member.


:roflmao::burn:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn this website is full of negativity


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn this website is full of negativity


bullshit!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> Times have have changed from back then when u actually had rules and self disciplined members.Certain cars were noticed from what club they belonged to from how they programmed and the certain look that clubs direction was.Nowadays you get a shirt thrown at you after the first meeting you attend.Dick riding is more evident now from guys calling each other "Brother" & and all that nonsense to cover up of how much of a fraud they really are(JD).Most newer clubs and there members are the degenerates from other clubs.But really being in a club you sometimes go by the presidents personal agenda for his personal gain.Alot of club presidents abuse the power and make bad decisions to make solid members leave. Its all a joke to me though,that's why I roll solo or with a small tighnit group of friends.


simon carnal!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

slo said:


> bullshit!


pretty much


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> pretty much[/QUOT
> Get me a big ass chain with a plaque


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

See this seems like a decent topic to me.... I would think that some of the bylaws would change ones opinion on what club they want/should be in.... 

Unless of course it's all about the type of car... Then you end up hanging with whoever happens to drive the same whip as you. Some things are obvious, but I have wondered for years what it takes to make a certain club... I'm not going to name that club, but it looks like it takes AT LEAST $100,000... Which I doubt many will ever do. Either they can't, or they won't.... Or both.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Standards are for suckas,

Roll primer stock cars to all shows ftw!

All about the quantity of members not quality of cars,

Oh the the mo do's the better :yes:. .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> MOSTHATED CC said:
> 
> 
> > pretty much[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

CALI-IMAGE has the best bylaws. 401k, medical,dental and oral exams every meating


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> CALI-IMAGE has the best bylaws. 401k, medical,dental and oral exams every meating


Don't forget the credit check. :h5:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

mandatory 13 second beat down if your "white walls" are dirty! no questions asked


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> CALI-IMAGE has the best bylaws. 401k, medical,dental and oral exams every meating


Thou shall not speak about club perks :guns:!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

bluebyrd86 said:


> mandatory 13 second beat down if your "white walls" are dirty! no questions asked


Dammit


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

King of the Burbz said:


> Excactley!Most car club members today join a certain club because they expect free paint jobs or work done close to nothing on there car and expect special privledges by wearing a shirt from a well known club.If you want to know what a REAL brotherhood is,be a fireman!


You nailed it,how many times you see cars go up for sale after they been completely redone by a club member/members....


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> Thou shall not speak about club perks :guns:!


:h5: :naughty:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

You gotta start out by delivering tacos and being their bitch for about a year. Then you give en $1,000 in cash, let them kick you in the nuts and call it even. Then you wear the presidents banana hammock as a hat for about a year and toss his salad afterwards. Then you get a shiny plaque!


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

To much politicking in car clubs.....
Lmfao!!!.......
Ill roll solo thank you very much.....
The lone wolf.......


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, I can kind of dig that... I don't ride with a motorcycle club for that reason... You never know what to expect from others and I only give my allegiance to the Lord and my family...

I can see clubs having standards for cars AND people though... But I would think it's hard for an individual who wants to find a club if they don't know what club to look to as far as having the same ideals..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

were a small club in a small town so no real rules. we like a car to be clean not a million dollar car just clean. besides that were just a couple of friends kickin it no manditory shows or meetings


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

rules r fo suckas


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Thou shall not speak about club perks :guns:!


Hey these are known "perks" It's not like I'm talking about the truck stop bonus or other such perks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

From Chapter 29 of Lost Angel (Summer 2007)
http://www.frank151.com/news/chapter-29-la-lifestyle-car-club.html#.Uk453IbktyU

words: *Mister Cartoon*
Photos: *Estevan & Eriberto Oriol*
*Lifestyle Car Club was founded in 1975 in the Boyle Heights area of Southern California. It was formed by members of other car clubs that joined together with the idea of starting a new kind of club. To be a member you need to have a two door American car with hydraulics, 520 premium sport way tires, and wire wheels – preferably Daytons after the year 1990.*
Lifestyle cars go from 1957 to 1983. ‘83 is when they stopped building the Cadillac Coupes, you could have a Cadillac Brougham in the club, but it’s almost considered a new car. There are no four doors, wagons, or trucks. One time there was an exception of a ‘51 Chevy Truck. But it’s not a bomb club, it’s for low riders - Impalas, Lincolns, Rivieras. For twenty-something years there was no vinyl tops allowed in the club. For two decades there was no convertibles allowed in the club. A car is designed as a hard top first, before the designers make it a convertible. Back in the day convertibles were considered to be for lames and old ladies. Now they’re double the price of a hard top, so they are accepted and sought after.
I got introduced to the club in 1991 when I was approached by Joe Ray, president at the time, to do murals on his show car in the works, the Las Vegas car. I was honored at the opportunity to do the murals on this futuristic concept car that would revolutionize custom turntable low riders. Little did I know that a few years later I would become a lifetime member.
In 1993 I bought a 1960 Chevrolet Impala hardtop and made the decision to join the greatest car club in the history of the United States. It wouldn’t be easy though. Lifestyle is not only the best, but the strictest car club. It carries the traditions of the early 70s fraternity of car builders. If you were late to a meeting, or acting stupid in public with colors on, or somehow disrespected the name, there is a sergeant of arms with a wooden paddle to regulate the chosen members. I was actually sergeant of arms for two years, meaning I handed out the swats. I was loved and hated. I didn’t want to swat my homies, but I got swatted, so everyone goes down eventually. Let me tell you, when you get swatted in front of 50 other members not only does your pride and ego hurt, but your ears turn bright red. The club’s not just about getting swatted, it’s about making each member pay attention and have respect. Otherwise you have 50 guys with egos who show up when they want to show up, and do what they want to do, then the whole thing falls apart. If you run the risk of getting your ass swatted by grown men, you’re going to stay more on point.
Lifestyle Car Club is based on paint jobs, paint comes first, it’s all about custom one of a kind paint jobs - pinstripes and murals, and then everything comes after that – interior, chrome, lifts. Shaving your door handles, molding, making the custom dash, custom interiors, old school Bob & Son tuck and roll interiors, D&D pinstriping and wall striping, Mario “Candy Factory” (Rest In Peace) paint jobs, Gary Baka, Mario’s Auto Works. These are the painters and stripers that would paint our cars. A lot of times the members themselves do the work. The benefit of being in a car club is everyone has the same disease you got, all they think about all day is cars. All of our jobs are means to get money to build our cars. We all have some kind of talent when it comes to our cars – one guy can do stereos, one can do hydraulics, one can do paint. That doesn’t mean you can get it for free, but you trade. If my partner helps me paint my car, I will do a mural on his car. A lot of time the homeboys will just come labor-wise, and help you. But with it you got a lot of different personalities, and you don’t always get along with everybody. But you love everybody because of the cars.
We’ve got every walk of life in the club. A lot of times back in the day it was ex-gang members. You can’t be an active gang member and be in the club, because you will bring too much drama to the club. The club has a lot of blue collar construction guys, mechanics, tattoo artists, car painters, there’s everything. We’ve even had police officers. We don’t put it on blast, but the cop needs to know he is going to be around a lot of guys drinking, maybe smoking some weed. That’s not what the club is about, but anybody that is half-way cool - that’s what’s going to be going down. The club’s been around 30 years now, so over 30 years a lot of people come and go. Right now it’s over 70 deep, a bunch of new and old guys, so you get a good combo of people.
If you are lucky enough and get asked to come around a meeting or an event where Lifestyle is at, you won’t hear rap music, you won’t hear Vincente Fernandez coming out the car. You’ll most likely hear Jim Morrison, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, or Neil Young blasting out of these custom painted cars. The reason is the same members who started the club, are still active in the club. That was the music in the 70s, so it’s carried on in a lot of the cars we have. For example, the Pink Floyd car, which is candy pink, the LA Woman car with Jim Morrison murals all over it, and the Moonflower car. My ’62 is called Soul Kitchen. That’s one of the things that makes us different. When people think of East LA and low riders, they think of Hip Hop or Spanish music. They don’t think of Dark Side of the Moon blasting out of the Lincoln Continental.
Lifestyle Car Club is not a hopping car club, its not three wheel motion, its not about entering hop contests, it’s about how low can your car lay. How low can it slam? Another thing that makes us different and old school, when you’re driving down the street, and you get a flat tire, the first thing you do is unscrew your plaque and pull it down. Then you tend to your tire. The last thing we want to see is a broken down car with a plaque in the back.
There’s only one chapter of Lifestyle, it’s located in Los Angeles. People have moved here just to be in the club. The reason we do that is to never confuse or water down the plaque. If you go to Texas, they have different tastes and ideas on how to build cars. You need to let them do that, that’s what makes everyone original and stand out. But if we have a club in Texas, and they let other people in, and we start beefing with our own club, then it all falls apart. That’s the biggest problem with most car clubs, their chapters don’t get along. They have different ideas of what it’s all about.
To me it’s a way of life, that’s why the club is called Lifestyle – from arguing with your old lady, to paying the chrome bill before the phone bill; your woman could get jealous, because your Sancha – your woman on the side, is your car. Your girl is saying can he put that much compassion and no holds barred, do whatever it takes attitude into me? So it causes tension. But you know what? When you’re at the car show, and your car is laying on the floor of the car show, the greatest feeling in the world is to have a Lifestyle plaque in the back window. When you look in that rearview mirror, and it says Lifestyle in gold letters, you know you made it. You know you’re in the history books of low riding.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

too much to read lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> too much to read lol


Give me a call...I can read it out loud to you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Ceez


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cant read lol


:burn:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx for tellin everybody dog


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BigCeez said:


> From Chapter 29 of Lost Angel (Summer 2007)
> http://www.frank151.com/news/chapter-29-la-lifestyle-car-club.html#.Uk453IbktyU
> 
> words: *Mister Cartoon*
> ...


Getting "swatted"???????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I like that mr cartoon read


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> From Chapter 29 of Lost Angel (Summer 2007)
> http://www.frank151.com/news/chapter-29-la-lifestyle-car-club.html#.Uk453IbktyU
> 
> words: *Mister Cartoon*
> ...


uffin:


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

im not in LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB but the rules ,with no chapters nothing but the best for their cars and most of all the 5: 20 rule love these rules


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Cartoon was a member from the 90's..

Lifestyle's history has a lot to do with us.

:scrutinize:




BigCeez said:


> From Chapter 29 of Lost Angel (Summer 2007)
> http://www.frank151.com/news/chapter-29-la-lifestyle-car-club.html#.Uk453IbktyU
> 
> words: *Mister Cartoon*
> ...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

PEGASUS???

:dunno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> were a small club in a small town so no real rules. we like a car to be clean not a million dollar car just clean. besides that were just a couple of friends kickin it no manditory shows or meetings


 but foreal doh you a ***


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> but foreal doh you a ***


u goin to vegas?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> but foreal doh you a ***


You sitting there in McDonald's with a chubby hoping he takes your bait :yes:


----------



## hammer_87 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not in a club but I'm sitting here reading all the comments an I agree you should join a car club not because of the rep or free parts or labor you should join because of the love of lowridering an respect of your brothers an think of it as a family not a car club that's just my idea of a car club


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

hammer_87 said:


> I'm not in a club but I'm sitting here reading all the comments an I agree you should join a car club not because of the rep or free parts or labor you should join because of the love of lowridering an respect of your brothers an think of it as a family not a car club that's just my idea of a car club


 problem is homie not a lot of fools got pride or loyalty believe it and don't want to put the work in and maybe learn a fucking thing or two


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm not sure who the original author is but this is what i believe a car club is. 

We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted your character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments. Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?

This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less.


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm not sure who the original author is but this is what i believe a car club is.
> 
> We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted your character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments. Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?
> 
> This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less.


 Fuckin true words…..Respeto


----------

